# Atlas WLAN head unit



## atlas! (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Guys

I just recently purchased Highline (Canadian Atlas). Waiting for delivery 

Question for you guys, I tried to search and even google but couldn't find much info on this.

How does the hotspot work from the head unit?

Thanks


----------



## atlas! (Sep 18, 2017)

Nobody ever use the hotspot feature on the atlas?


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

It is on my todo list to explore this feature. Waiting for a few minutes of spare time between work and driving kids around to sport practices. Is it documented anywhere? I only saw this YouTube video from VW about it, but don't remember seeing anything in the user manual.


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

I set it up and connected to it once, but it didn't seem like there was anything I could do on the network. What is it supposed to be used for?


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think you can get a VW phone/tablet app that let's you interact with the head unit once you're on the cars WLAN - https://www.4wheelsnews.com/lifestyle/vw-media-control-app-37340.html


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anybody know the app, can’t seem to find it on the Apple App Store?


----------



## dre5ified (Jan 14, 2016)

I know VW designed the media connect app for the Atlas however I didn't think they were installing WLAN head units in North American models yet. May 3rd is when they started adding discover pro head units that have WLAN into cars in Japan and some euro countries.

Do you see the Wifi screen or the media connect icon in the menu? 

The app is available only in euro and japan app stores.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

dre5ified said:


> I know VW designed the media connect app for the Atlas however I didn't think they were installing WLAN head units in North American models yet. May 3rd is when they started adding discover pro head units that have WLAN into cars in Japan and some euro countries.
> 
> Do you see the Wifi screen or the media connect icon in the menu?
> 
> The app is available only in euro and japan app stores.


it was in the show car that was at the Vancouver Auto show.









[/url]IMG_2928 , on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out what it's for as well. I've set it up... but what does it do? It's not as if the car's connected to the internet while driving.

I have a Japanese App Store account, so I'm going to DL the app and see if I can do something with it.

I think I've been able to stream music over wifi... but I don't know how useful that is if you have bluetooth. Wifi takes more power... but has more bandwidth. Higher quality, perhaps? but if that's the case, surely a wired connection via CarPlay would be best.


----------



## dre5ified (Jan 14, 2016)

its for streaming media from the car to other devices in the back


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

dre5ified said:


> its for streaming media from the car to other devices in the back


How does it actually work? I'd like to try it out. Can I have a movie on an SD card and stream it to an iPad in the back?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Need an SEL Premium with Nav Discover Media unit.

Connect devices to the headunit's WLAN.

Connect your phone to the wifi section as a hotspot.

The WLAN network now uses your phone. VW also sells a usb wifi stick, but i believe it is EU only as you need to pay for the plan and it is not offered here yet.


----------

